# Die besten Wobbler für Zander



## Veit (1. Juni 2005)

Für den Juni habe ich mir das anglerische Ziel gesteckt meinen Angelkumpels (die Döbel-und Barschklatscher *gg*) mal zu zeigen wie man ein paar ordentliche Zander fängt. Leider sind die bei mir in der Saale nicht gerade häufig, aber trotzdem habe ich jetzt 30 Tage Zeit um mindestens 5 maßige Zander zu fangen. 
Deshalb möchte ich jetzt wissen, welche WOBBLER euch die meistens Zander gebracht haben. Mit Gummis möchte ich nicht angeln, die mag ich nicht. 
Bitte genaue Modellnamen und Farben für die Wobbler angeben!!!


----------



## Ron (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

http://www.reefrunner.com/ 

die werden zumindest an der Elbe gern gefischt...


----------



## PetriHelix (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Hi,

was genau möchtest Du denn machen?
Vom Boot aus werfen? Vom Boot aus schleppen? Vom Rand aus werfen?
Mittags, morgens, abends angeln gehen? 

Die Reefrunner sind nach dem was ich darüber gelesen habe nicht schlecht. Getestet habe ich die allerdings noch nicht. 

Vom Ufer aus kannst Du es mit fast allen flachlaufenden Wobblern probieren => Shad Rap SR z.B. ist ein guter Köder zum angeln vom Ufer in den späten Abendstunden.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Morgen .. wie ich Dich einschätze, wirst Du vom Ufer fischen wollen ..
Dann werde ich mal schreiben ..
1. Rapala Taildancer - 9cm - Farbe: Chub+HotChub (C+HC)
2. Storm Thunderstick - ca. 12cm - Farbe: nat. Bluegill
3. Rapala Countdown - 9cm oder 11cm - Farbe: Pearl Black Orange (SSH)
4. Predatek Sandviper, bzw. Viper - 14cm - Farbe: TangoViolet + CitrusBomb (TV+CB)
5. Illex Arnaud, bzw. DD Arnaud - 11cm/10cm - Farbe: Bone, Katana, Shirasu
6. Ukko - 12cm - Farbe: Tipsy, Whitefish
7. Nils Master Stalwart - 8cm - Farbe: ColorCode 12, 15 & 17

ich denke das reicht ersteinmal .. haben alle Zander gebracht & das auch regelmässig 

mfg
meridian

p.s.: Ich mag GuFi's auch überhaupt nicht !


----------



## Dorschi (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Hast nix gelernt! Bist leider immer noch ein Wettangler.
Schade!


----------



## Veit (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

@ andere Poster: Vielen Dank für die sehr hilfreichen Antworten!
Will ausschließlich vom Ufer aus im Fluss fischen. 

@ Dorschi: Tja, das kommt davon, wenn man selbst gerne mal ein bisschen rumstichelt (Signatur, diverse Beiträge im Leipzig- und Aal-Thread). Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es auch wieder heraus. Hat mich ehrlichgesagt in letzter Zeit wirklich ein bisschen sehr genervt. Ich bin halt ein Mensch bei dem der Spass da irgendwann mal aufhört. Du hast genug Gelegenheiten mir ins Gesicht zu sagen, wenn dich was an mir stört, aber das hier vor 1000en Membern zu tun ist einfach mal sch....! 
Unabhängig davon war dein letzte Posting für die Beantwortung meiner ernstgemeinten Frage auch wirklich unnötig.


----------



## Dorschi (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Alles klar Veit. Hast Recht. Dazu brauche ich eigentlich gar nichts zu sagen, die 1000en Member machen sich zum Glück unabhängig von mir ein Bild von Dir.
Tschüß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

#h
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 #h
​


----------



## HD4ever (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar Veit. Hast Recht. Dazu brauche ich eigentlich gar nichts zu sagen, die 1000en Member machen sich zum Glück unabhängig von mir ein Bild von Dir.



versteh ich nun nicht so ganz wie das hier her passt |kopfkrat  ...aber egal...
kann da nix verwerfliches erkennen....

das mit den Wobblern interessiert mich ja nun auch...die hab ich bisher bei der Zanderangelei schwer vernachlässigt....  #c
aber gerade zum Schleppangeln wollte ich meine taklebox nochmal um das eine oder andere Exemplar erweitern....
dachte dann irgendwie an schwimmende Modelle die ich an nem Paternoster mit nem Bleibewicht über den Grund schleppe......


----------



## Matchfischer (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Hab mir jetzt auch nen neuen Wobbler gekauft. Der is 7cm groß dachte ma so für große Barsche oda so. Jetzt meine Frage:Kann man damit auch Zander fangen oda sollte man ehr größere nehmen?

Mfg Matchfischer


----------



## Promachos (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Hallo MeRiDiAn,
hab gerade eine Frage zum Thema "Zanderangeln im Hafen" laufen und möchte von dir hören, ob du mit den von dir genannten Wobbler nur im Fluß oder auch in (fast) stehenden Gewässern gefangen hast. Ich bin nämlich auch kein Fan von Gummifischen.
Danke
Promachos


----------



## Tinsen (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

@matchfischer:

ich habe auch mit wobblern in 12,14 und 19 cm größe zander gefangen.

7 cm sind ok.

gut ist, wenn der wobbler ein schlankes modell ist.


----------



## Hacka (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Angel jetzt 30 Jahre auf Raubfisch meißt auf Zander, ich halte nichts Wobblern und der gleichen ich benutze Köderfische. Denn mit Fisch fängt man Fisch. Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Magst du Aufblasbare Erdbeer Marmelade, oder Kartoffelpüree aus PVC.
Schön 10cm lang tiefgefroren aufziehen, oder mit Vorfach direckt einfrieren. Dann kannst du deinen Kumpels zeigen wer der Zanderkönig ist. Kleiner Tip noch bei Krabben und son Mist. Eine Spritze mit Nadel Fischchen antauen und mit Spritze Luft einspritzen dann treibt er schön nach oben.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Hallo Veit, 
ich hab gestern ein spezialgerät gekauft... ein Tandemspinner mit einem kleinen Wobbler hintendran... sieht verdammt gut aus das Teil !!! 
Ich habs heute mittag schon mal getestet... war leider nix zu holen.. aber das kann auch gut an den Temperaturen gelegen haben. 

Das Teil ist von Ultimate.. ich werds morgen mal ausgiebig auf Zander damit probieren - wenns klappt schau ich mal nach der genauen Bezeichnung


----------



## taildancer (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Also meine lieblings wobbler für zander sind der neongelbe rapala deep shad rap 9cm und die rapala taildancer modelle ebenfalls 9cm!
den neongelben zanderkiller hatte ich ewig sinnlos in der köderbox liegen,bis ich ihn letztes jahr spaßeshalber mal wieder ausprobiert hab.
Ich bin begeistert von dem teil...der is mittlerweile so durchlöchert,dass er nach ein paar würfen soviel wasser aufgesaugt hat,dass er sinkt!
muss mir also noch son ding kaufen!


----------



## Veit (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Meine ersten beiden Versuche waren leider ein voller Misserfolg. An euren zahlreichen Tipps hat es aber bestimmt nicht gelegen. 
Einmal habe ich nen ganzen Nachmittag verschiedene interessante Stellen mit tieflaufenden Wobblern befischt. Einen Biss hatte ich. Immerhin trotz häufigem Grundkontakt und manchem Hänger ließen sich alle Köder retten. 
Ein anderes Mal versuchte ich es einen ganzen Abend bis nachts 1 Uhr an einem Wehr und dem dazugehörigen Schleusenauslauf sowohl mit flachlaufenden als auch mit tieflaufenden Wobblern sowie Spinnern. Brachte lediglich eine gehakte Güster und einen nebenbei auf Wurm gefangenen Aal.

Aber so schnell gebe ich natürlich nicht auf. Bin fest überzeugt, dass sich bald mal ein schöner Stachelritter meinen Köder schnappt. 

@ Hacka: Das Fischen mit Köderfischen auf Zander lehne ich eher ab (heißt nicht dass ich es absolut nie mache), da fast alle Zander die ich bislang damit gefangen habe so tief geschluckt hatten, dass sie zwangsläufig zum Tode verurteilt waren. Leider auch die untermaßigen... Unabhängig davon habe ich bisher mehr Zander auf Kunstköder als auf Köderfisch gefangen, was aber natürlich auch daran liegt, dass ich mit ersterem häufiger angle.


----------



## argon08 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

ich würde es schön finden wenn ihr ein paar fotos reinstellt


----------



## peterSbizarre (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

@veit





			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Meine ersten beiden Versuche waren leider ein voller Misserfolg. An euren zahlreichen Tipps hat es aber bestimmt nicht gelegen.


das glaube ich auch.





			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Bin fest überzeugt, dass sich bald mal ein schöner Stachelritter meinen Köder schnappt.


das glaube ich nicht.





			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> und einen nebenbei auf Wurm gefangenen Aal.


und währenddessen hast du dann noch mit der spinnrute eine kleine nachtwanderung gemacht :m 
da liegt wahrscheinlich dein problem! 
es wäre in diesem fall wahrscheinlich sinnvoller gewesen du hättest dich einfach auf deine kiepe neben deine aalrute gepflanzt und mit deiner 2ten rute so geangelt wie von hacker beschrieben.
wenn du auf zander spinnfischen willst solltest du dich voll darauf konzentrieren und nicht versuchen nebenbei irgendetwas anderes zu machen. (du bist zwar nicht der einzige der sowas versucht aber manch eine gewässerordnung schreibt glücklicherweise schon vor dass man nur 1 spinnangel *oder*  2 grundangeln verwenden darf. vielleicht stehts bei dir auch drin!?)
dann noch: 
wobbler fangen tagsüber meist schlecht dafür in der dämmerung und nachts um so besser. (=> dein versuch nr.1 war für die tonne).
konkreter ködertipp: rapala husky jerk (8-14cm, farbe: egal). schwimmt rel. flach und fängt.
abschliessend stellt sich dann noch die grundfrage in weit es sinnvoll bzw. dem erfolg zuträglich ist sich auf einen bestimmten köder beschränken zu wollen! es ist auf jeden fall besser sein volles repertoire an kunstködern auszunutzen. in dieses repertoire sollten ,(vorrausgesetzt man will zander fangen), *auf jeden fall* auch gummifische/twister!!! dabei verstehe ich nicht woher deine und meridians abneigung gegenüber diesen ködern herrührt. 
heutzutage gibt es doch eine menge angelschulen die das moderne twistern unterrichten.


----------



## PetriHelix (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Nehme Dir einen flachlaufenden Wobbler der eine gute Aktion hat und stehe mal um 2:30 auf. Du solltest eine Stelle haben wo die Zander regelmäßig jagen. Flache Buhnenköpfe z.B. sind dafür ideal evtl. auch flache Uferbereiche falls Du sowas bei euch findest. Du solltest nur sehen das Du derzeit so gegen 3:00 - 3:15 am Wasser bist und dann bis 6:30 durch angelst, am besten nur mit der einen Spinnrute und dem flachlaufenden Wobbler. 
Zieh den mal langsam und gleichmäßig rein, und mal mit kleinen sanften Schlägen. Ganz wichtig, führe den Köder durch bis er direkt vor Dir ist. Teilweise kommen die Bisse wenn Du nur noch 20 - 30cm Schnur im Wasser hast! 
Solange es dunkel ist bleibe bei dem flachlaufenden Wobbler. Ich fische erst mit kleinen Gummifischen wenn es dementsprechend hell ist. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das Du so keinen einzigen Zander fangen wirst. Werde wenn das Wetter stimmt diese Nacht auch wieder unterwegs sein und nur mit Wobblern angeln. Kann ja morgen mal posten wie es so war...

Was für Flachläufer hast Du jetzt gekauft?


----------



## Hansen (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Ich hab sowohl mit ReefRunner, als auch mit Taildancer und Deep Shad Rap gefangen, das kommt immer ganz darauf an, in welcher Tiefe man fischt: Die ReefRunner tauchen in der tiefen Version bis sieben und in der flachen um die drei Meter, Taildancer und Shad Rap kommen beide ungefähr auf vier Meter. Mit flacher Laufenden habe ich noch nie gefischt. Wenn du mit Köderfischen angeln willst, ohne Tiefschlucker zu riskieren, ist das Wikam-System sehr gut: 




Das gibt es in allen möglichen Größen, es lässt sich in jeder Wassertiefe fischen und fängt bestens.
Hannes


----------



## powermike1977 (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

moinsen!
ich habe dieses jahr zum ersten mal zander auf wobbler gefangen. insgesamt sind mir dabei 3 landungen geglueckt, und 2 wurden abgebissen. es waren beidemahle 

rapala shad rap weissfisch in 5cm und 5g silver shiner, und rapala shad rap in 7cm und 7g silver shiner. die laufen eher flach aufgrund der "stufenlippe" wenn du weisst was ich meine. unserer gewaesser sind halt auch eher flach (NL). bin begeistert von den dingern, und habe selbts letztes wochenende n kleinen 50er hecht drauf gefangen.

gruss,
mike


----------



## Veit (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

@ peter sbizarre: Ich bin ein Optimist. Hab dieses Jahr auch an meiner Lieblingskarpfenstelle eine lange Durststrecke gehabt und dann plötzlich biss wieder jeden Morgen mindestens ein Karpfen. Warum sollte es mit Zandern nicht so sein?! Bin mir trotz deiner pessimistischen Meinung sicher, dass ich auch bei dieser Fischart das Ruder rumreißen kann. 
Das mit dem Konzentrieren verstehe ich nicht ganz. Was soll ich denn mehr machen als den Köder zu führen und bei einem Biss anschlagen? Es ist übrigens richtig, dass bei uns nur mit 2 Grundruten ODER einer Spinne gefischt werden darf. Ich es so gemacht, dass ich wenn ich ne halbe Stunde oder so geblinkert habe erst mal ne Erholungspause einlegte und in der Zeit die Ruten auf Aal ausgeworfen hab. Während ich geblinkert habe, waren sie nicht ausgeworfen. Das mein erste Versuch für die Tonne war würde ich so nicht sagen, denn immerhin hatte ich dieses Jahr im Mai schon mal 3 Zander an einem sonnigen MITTAG dran und 2 davon gelandet. Sie gingen auch auf Wobbler, sogar einen Flachläufer. 
In Gummifische habe ich einfach kein Vertrauen, weil ich damit noch nie einen Hecht oder Zander gefangen habe obwohl ich es schon häufig versucht habe. Auf Wobbler habe ich zumindest Hechte schon viele gefangen, deshalb ist das Vertrauen in diesen Ködertyp bei mir viel größer.


----------



## polli (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Ich hab gute Erfahrung bei Trübem Wasser (Hochwasser...) mit dem Rattlin Rappala 7cm in Firetiger.
Allerdings ein Tieftaucher.


----------



## yokari (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

hi hi

Mein Lieblingswobbler für Zander ist der Mann's Loudmouth und der Loudmouth II in der Farbe Firetiger.Am besten so einspinnen das er ab und zu mal mit der Schaufel auf den grund stößt.So hab ich bis jetzt meine einzigsten Zander auf Wobbler bekommen.

gruß Jens


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> dann noch:
> wobbler fangen tagsüber meist schlecht dafür in der dämmerung und nachts um so besser. (=> dein versuch nr.1 war für die tonne).


Schön, dass Du das Wort MEIST verwendest, denn diesem kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen !
Wir waren am gestrigen *Tage* auf Z-Fsch unterwegs & haben zu fünft 32 Zander gefangen. Fehlbisse haben wir nicht gezählt, aber es waren mit Sicherheit weit mehr als das doppelte !
Die Durchschnittsgröße der Zander betrug ~60cm. 2 Exemplare erreichten ü80.
Mit dem Fischen begannen wir gegen 8 Uhr Morgens & beendeten den Tag ca. 19 Uhr.
Wir fischten von 2 Booten & AUSNAHMSLOS mit Wobblern !!!
Die fängigsten Modelle waren in dem sehr trüben Wasser (Durchschnittstiefe ca. 3m, Sichttiefe ca. 10cm, Temp. 20°C) Taildancer Farbe HC - 9cm & Ugly Duckling 7cm Jointed Farbe SI.



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> abschliessend stellt sich dann noch die grundfrage in weit es sinnvoll bzw. dem erfolg zuträglich ist sich auf einen bestimmten köder beschränken zu wollen! es ist auf jeden fall besser sein volles repertoire an kunstködern auszunutzen. in dieses repertoire sollten ,(vorrausgesetzt man will zander fangen),


Dem stimme ich Dir zu !!! Testen, probieren & fangen !!! Meist bleibe ich dann aber bei der Art/Farbe des Wobblers welcher mir den 1ten Fisch brachte .. denn warum sollten diesen seine "Kollegen" nicht auch verführerisch finden, wenn er ihm schon zugesagt hat !?



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> *auf jeden fall* auch gummifische/twister!!! dabei verstehe ich nicht woher deine und meridians abneigung gegenüber diesen ködern herrührt.
> heutzutage gibt es doch eine menge angelschulen die das moderne twistern unterrichten.


Von "JEDEN FALL" kann keine Rede sein .. stellt sich meist die Frage warum an Rhein, Oder etc. mit Gummis so fleissig gefischt wird .. weil es eben eine Kostenfrage ist ! 3 korrekte Wobbler in der Steinpackung hängen zu lassen ist nicht gerade günstig & allemal teurer als einige mehr Gummis !
In Seen, "unproblematischen" Flüssen etc. kommt für mich NUR Wobbler in Frage ! Das Fischen mit Gummis ist mir zu fade, zu langweilig ! Gummis sind partout nur eine Notlösung für hängerträchtige Gewässer --> zumindest für mich !

mfg
meridian

p.s.: Bilder vom gestrigen Tag folgen demnächst


----------



## peterSbizarre (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

@meridian

das thema gummifisch vs. wobbler musste ich leider insbesondere schonmal mit dir *behandeln*. und in dieser frage bleibe ich ganz klar dabei, dass gummifische vom ufer aus die fängigeren köder sind solange es nicht nacht ist. andere angler haben das auch erkannt und angeln deshalb damit an elbe, rhein und co.. 
weiterhin ist mir aufgefallen, dass du überwiegend vom boot aus angelst. veit will/kann dies aber nicht tun. ist dir eigentlich bewusst, dass sich beim angeln mit wobblern vom boot gravierende unterschiede zum angeln mit diesen vom ufer ergeben?


			
				Meridan schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fischen mit Gummis ist mir zu fade, zu langweilig !


mir auch! es ist auch wesentlich anspruchsvoller einen wobbler durch zug auf eine definierte tauchtiefe zu bringen, als einen gummifisch mit unzähligen verschiedenen führungstilen durch die gesamte wassersäule zu führen. aber wahrscheinlich twitchst du deine wobbler ja auch.


----------



## Veit (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Bitte nicht streiten Jungs, fachliche Diskussionen sind aber gerne erwünscht!!!

@ meridian: Da kann ich nur sagen Wahnsinn mit den 32 Zandern!!! Absolutes Petri dazu! Soviele habe ich mein ganzes Leben noch nicht gefangen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Danke sehr !!!
Ist eben auch ein TOP-Gewässer, in Bezug auf Zander .. & man weiss eben womit man dort fischen sollte (siehe Überschrift des Threads ;-) )

Es hätten gut & gerne auch doppelt soviel sein können, doch das ewig Thema Fehlbiss~Zander ist selbst mit den besten Drillingen nicht auszumerzen !

Nahezu alle schwimmen wieder .. jeweils einer wurde mitgenommen & verwertet ! gebratenes Zanderfilet + Spargel + Kartoffeln ... eine Wucht ;-)

Wie gesagt, Bericht mache ich dann baldigst ...

mfg
meridian

.. ja der Avatar-Zander ist goldfarben mit roten Flossen..


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

@Veit 
also auf den Tandem-Spinner mit Wobbler hintendran hab ich am WE nix gefangen. Alle 3 Zander die ich hatte, bissen auf Köfi - 1m über Grund angeboten. Auf Gummifisch wollten sie auch nicht - nur Hechte :/ !
Letzte Woche war auf Köfi gar nix los, dafür hatte ich mit Gufi 2 Stück gefangen... die Viecher sind sowas von launisch :q 

Aber nochmal zurück zum Thema... hast du dir schon mal überlegt mit dem Drachkowitch - System auf Zander zu angeln ?


----------



## Veit (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

@ Franz 16: Das mit dem Drachkovic-System habe ich mir schon überlegt und will es auch auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Ist aber immer ein bisschen doof, wenn ich Spinnfischen will erst noch nen Köderfischeimer und Senke oder Stippe mitzuschleppen. Muss zugeben, dass ich meist zu faul bin erst Köderfisch zu fangen.
Oder es klappt erst garnicht. Als ich gestern früh mit Boardi Murphy88 fischen war, wollte dieser auch mal mit Köderfisch am System einen Versuch starten und es kam wie es kommen musst. - Wir haben kein einziges Fischchen auf die Senke bekommen.   
Werde diese Woche wieder ein paar Mal mit der Spinnrute losziehen, bei dem miesen Wetter bietet es sich ja an. Mal schaun was kommt...  |uhoh:


----------



## Tinsen (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

mein favorite auf zander ist der rapala husky jerk in SD und 12 cm.

habe aber in letzter ziet viele fehlbisse auf die teile. trotz 3 drillingen.  |gr: 

hat jemand ne idee wie man das umgehen kann? gerade wenn die dir 50 cm vor der rute einsteigen ist es mit einem anhieb oft unmöglich, da alles zu schnell geht und er sich schon wieder losgeschüttelt hat, bevor ich reagieren konnte.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

für solch eine Lösung würde ich auch einiges geben 

scheint aber pauschal noch nicht gefunden zu sein !
Selbst die besten Greifer hängen nicht immer ... man wird sich wohl damit abfinden müssen  #t 

mfg
meridian


----------



## catch-company (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Wie Yokari bereits anfügte : *Nicht den Loudmouth und den Loudmouth II von Mann's vergessen, auch der  STretch 1-Minus brachte regelmäßig und auch gute Fische!* 

Grüße
Robert


----------



## vertikal (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Hi Veit,

dann will ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu tun:
Ist ja schon viel geschrieben worden; da du Gufis ablehnst, klammer ich diesen Bereich aus.

Ein aus meiner Sicht hervorragender Wobbler für Zander (und Hecht) ist der "Fingerling". Es gibt ihn in zwei Größen: 9 und 15 cm lang 

Auf den kleinen habe ich schon Zander gefangen, aber lieber fische ich mit dem Großen. Allerdings schleppe ich grundsätzlich vom Boot, während du ja eher vom Ufer wirfst. Es gibt zwei Varianten in Bezug auf die Lauftiefe: einen Flachläufer, der mit 2,50 m Lauftiefe angegeben ist. Geschleppt an 12er Fireline (ja, meine hält!!! Keine Ahnung, wo die vielen Boardies ihre "Fireline" mit halber Tragkraft kaufen) etwa 20-25 m hinter dem Boot schafft er knapp 5 m Lauftiefe, was uns am letzten Wochenende beim "Bootstreffen in Roermond" unter schwierigen Bedingungen auch wieder einige Zander brachte. Hier ging die Farbe "Weißfisch" am besten, wobei ich schon Zander auf die verschiedensten Farben gefangen habe. Es handelt sich um einen Suspender, der bei abwechslungreicher Führung, z.B. bei eingelegten Stops, verführerisch wackelt und ohne Zug kaum seine Tiefe verändert. Hat schon schöne Bisse auf "stehenden" Wobbler gegeben!

Die tief laufende Variante setze ich gerne in Talsperren ein (Möhne, Sorpe im Sauerland). Sie bringt es, etwa 30 m hinter dem Boot, auf etwa 9 m Lauftiefe.

im Internet kannst du dir den Burschen bei Stollenwerk sowie Angel Ussat (Uli Beyer) ja mal ansehen. Gibt mit Sicherheit noch jede Menge andere Quellen.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## the doctor (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Vertikal:

Habe mir auch mal 2 solcher Fingerlinge bestellt .......muss sie auch mal testen, nach euren Erfolgen:m 
Ich kann bisher leider nicht so viel über Wobbler sagen, da ich die meiste Zeit mit Gummi und Blech geangelt habe....
Aber jetzt kommt die Zeit, wo selbst ich zu Wobblern greifen werde:m


----------



## Congrio (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Hallo zusammen.
Also ich fange Zander fast ausschließlich mit Wobblern. Mit Gummifisch habe ich es immer wieder probiert und experimentiert, aber das will nicht richtig. Ich fische übrigens vorwiegend am Rhein bei Düsseldorf. Ich sehe dort auch immer wieder andere Angler mit Gufies angeln, aber nie fangen  Habe letztes Jahr von Juli bis September über fünfzehn Zander gefangen, und bis auf zwei untermaßige Ausnahmen alle auf Wobbler - und nachts! Meine Favorten sind recht billige Wobbler der Marke Bandit. Leider habe ich keine Namen, aber sie sind meistens für 3-4 Euro das Stück zu haben. Ich nehme meist eine Länge von ca 13cm und ausnahmslos Suspender. Die sinken langsam zum Grund. Sie haben zwar keine große Eigenaktion, aber wenn man sie vorsichtig ruckend einholt, drehen sie sich mit jedem Ruck kurz um die eigene Achse. Nach einigen Würfen kann man die Sinktiefe gut abschätzen und so systematisch alle Tiefen abfischen. Auf diese Wobbler habe ich Zander aller Größen gefangen, scheinen also ins Beuteschema für alle Kaliber zu passen. Beste Farbe war ein grüner mit philigraner Fischbemalung, mit dem habe ich die meisten gefangen, gefolgt von einem etwas schrill nachempfundenen Barschdekor. In Düsseldorf gibt es sie in fast jedem Angelshop, bei Moritz sogar in der Billigkrabbelkiste. Verlust tut also nicht so weh. Ein weiterer Topköder ist meiner Erfahrung nach der Rapala Jointed (auch suspender mit geknickter Tauchschaufel). Der macht ordentlich Radau, kostet aber leider etwas mehr. Wenn das Wasser ganz niedrig steht und es richtig heiß ist, kann man auch gut schwimmende Wobbler mit geringer Tauchtiefe einsetzen, sie sind besonders gut, um dicht an der Steinpackung entlang zu Angeln, wo einem sonst alles hängen bleibt. Farbe am besten grün/silbrig. Marke ist da relativ Wurscht, auf die richtige Führung kommt es an. immer ein bißchen rucken, wieder auftauchen lassen, mal schneller mal langsamer, ein wenig experimentieren eben. Aber alle Fängigen Wobbler waren so um 13 cm. Ist einfach mein Standard geworden. Nebenbei fange ich damit dann auch mal einen schönen Barsch, dicke Döbel und zuletzt einen 60er+ Aland. Und ich denke, irgendwann fällt da auch noch ein Rapfen drauf rein, Nachläufer hatte ich schon. Blos keinen  Markenfetischismus! Rapala ist sehr gut, aber auch sehr teuer und wenn ich gute Nachahmer finde, nehme ich auch die. Hoffe, ich konnte helfen, Gruß,
Dino


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir auch mal 2 solcher Fingerlinge bestellt .......muss sie auch mal testen, nach euren Erfolgen:m
> Ich kann bisher leider nicht so viel über Wobbler sagen, da ich die meiste Zeit mit Gummi und Blech geangelt habe....
> Aber jetzt kommt die Zeit, wo selbst ich zu Wobblern greifen werde:m



eyeyey .. nicht das Du Dich dauerhaft infizierst .. kann nämlich in eine arge Sammelleidenschaft ausarten  |uhoh: , der Gefallen an Wobblern ! *weissLEIDERwovonerspricht*  #t 
Nein im Ernst Doctor .. Du wirst bemerken, welch vielfältige Möglichkeiten sich Dir öffnen & Deine Fänge werden Dich bestätigen !!!  #6 

Wie VERTIKAL schon sagte, eignet sich der Fingerling sehr gut für den Fang von Zandern, allerdings wird sich Veit mit diesem nicht anfreunden können, da ich denke, dass seine Gewässer der Spree hier sehr ähnlich sind .. da läuft selbst der "flache" Fingerling noch zu tief ^^

Veit versuch mal Modelle wie den Rapala Countdown, Farbe: SSH Pearl Black Orange (nicht mehr erhältlich, aber hier & da noch in den Läden -- SUCHE ICH ÜBRIGENS AUCH-->PN an mich!), MN oder V ! Größe 9 oder 11cm. Das ist für Eure Gewässer genau der richtige Köder !!!

Hier noch mal der Farbton, welchen ich suche - wer den verkaufen mag (ab 9cm), PN an mich bitte !





mfg
basti


----------



## Veit (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Ich probiers weiter und ansonsten fange ich halt weiter Hechte.   
NEin, aber ernsthaft. Ich habe es nun ja nicht nur im Juni, sondern letztendlich auch schon im Mai etliche Male an der Saale mit Spinnrute versucht und auch einige der hier erwähnten Wobbler eingesetzt. Einen Zander habe ich jedenfalls an der Saale trotzdem nicht zu Geschicht bekommen. Das einzige was meist zuverlässig gebissen hat waren die Döbel. Im Endeffekt denke ich mal, dass hier einfach kaum noch Zander drin sind wohl auch wegen der starken Entnahme. Die Saale war mal ein sehr gutes Zandergewässer, aber diese Zeit sind halt vorbei und ich habe sie (vielleicht zu meinem GlücK) auch nicht mehr miterlebt. Wiegesagt, ich versuche es weiter, da ja die meistens der angesprochenen Wobbler auch von den Döbeln genommen werden. So kommt wenigstens keine Langeweile auf.


----------



## the doctor (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> eyeyey .. nicht das Du Dich dauerhaft infizierst .. kann nämlich in eine arge Sammelleidenschaft ausarten |uhoh: , der Gefallen an Wobblern ! *weissLEIDERwovonerspricht* #t
> Nein im Ernst Doctor .. Du wirst bemerken, welch vielfältige Möglichkeiten sich Dir öffnen & Deine Fänge werden Dich bestätigen !!! #6
> 
> Wie VERTIKAL schon sagte, eignet sich der Fingerling sehr gut für den Fang von Zandern, allerdings wird sich Veit mit diesem nicht anfreunden können, da ich denke, dass seine Gewässer der Spree hier sehr ähnlich sind .. da läuft selbst der "flache" Fingerling noch zu tief ^^
> ...


 
Hatte bisher kein Vertrauen in den Ködern, vielleicht lag es auch daran, das ich damit zu wenig geangelt habe und keine besonderen Erfolge erzielen konnte.
Zu dem sind sie ja recht teuer. und als Auszubildender kann man sich halt nicht alles leisten, was man gebrauchen könnte.....
Aber ich rüste langsam auf.....:m 
Habe einige gute Wobbler, wie den Illex Arnaud,Ukko, Nils Master...usw. aber wie gesagt.....gekauft und nicht mit geangelt, oder nur wenig....
Zudem ist es ja immer blöd, wenn dir der Wobbler verloren geht, deswegen habe ich sie lieber vom Boot eingesetzt...


----------



## the doctor (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Habe gelesen, der Shad Rap hat ein hohes Eigengewicht....
stimmt das, oder gibt es noch bessere Wurfwobbler, die ich vom Ufer fischen kann?
Tail Dancer?????


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Meinst Du den SUPER SHAD RAP





oder den kleinen Bruder ?





Im allgemeinen eignet sich der SHAD RAP sehr gut zum werfen .. gerade wenn es ein SINKER ist !
Der Taildancer ist eher nicht der beste Wobbler zum Werfen, da er sich aufgrund seiner Form oft im Wurf verheddert !
Sehr gut zum Werfen geeignet sind die Countdowns, wenn Du eben bei Rapala bleiben willst.

Wie tief ist das Wasser wo Du von Land aus mit Wobblern fischen willst ?

basti


----------



## the doctor (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Hallo Basti

Das Wasser ist ca. 3-5m tief in den Kanälen und dem Fluss...
In den Maas-Baggerseen sieht es wieder ganz anders aus.....Aber ich denke mal die oben genannte Tiefe ist jetzt im Frühjahr und im Sommer in vielen Gewässern korekt, es gibt ja ausnahmen.....(wie Klar das Wasser ist usw...) 
Aber in den frühen und Späten Stunden komen die Zander ja eh richtung Ufer ins flachere....
Der Illex Arnaud lässt sich ja auch super werfen.....so wie es sein muss:m


----------



## Knobbes (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Der PRapalla Husky Jerk in silber-rot-gelb in 12 cm, damit hab ich auch schon mal zander erwischt.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## Congrio (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Hab nen neuen Favoriten. Beim Spazieren gefunden, ohne Haken, aber sonst top. Husky Jerk Orange Rainbow Trout suspender 14cm. Drei neue Haken dran und los gings. Hab damit in den letzten 5 Tagen vierzehn Zander im Rhein gefangen, davon 3 über 55 und einen sogar mit 67cm. Auch eine Menge 'Minderjähriger', die natürlich wieder schwimmen. Von den Aussteigern will ich gar nicht reden, da waren ein paar fette dabei. Aber das hielt sich in Grenzen, die meisten hab ich rausbekommen .  Alle im flachen Wasser (max 1,5m) und dicht am Ufer. Hatten die Bäche voll mit Brut, bei einem 38er sind beim Hakenlösen sogar drei kleine Barsche von ca 2,5cm aus dem Maul gefallen, noch richtig schön gefärbt. Konnte wohl nicht genug bekommen und mußte dann auch noch in meinen Wobbler beißen. So gierig hab ich sie hier noch nie erlebt...Und keinen einzigen Hänger trotz Steinpackungen. Werde mir den garantiert auch kaufen bei Verlust!


----------



## Veit (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Naja, ich hab noch ein paar Mal versucht hier nen Zander zu fangen, aber wahrscheinlich sind sie ausgestorben oder Kochtopfanglern zum Opfer gefallen. 
Ich gehe jetzt wieder Döbelklatschen! Das macht wenigstens Spass, weil man viele fängt.
Werde demnächst an der Elbe nochmal ein paar Versuche auf Zander starten. Denke da geht mehr.


----------



## getcrazy67 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*



Veit schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab noch ein paar Mal versucht hier nen Zander zu fangen, aber wahrscheinlich sind sie ausgestorben oder Kochtopfanglern zum Opfer gefallen.
> Ich gehe jetzt wieder Döbelklatschen! Das macht wenigstens Spass, weil man viele fängt.
> Werde demnächst an der Elbe nochmal ein paar Versuche auf Zander starten. Denke da geht mehr.


 
@veit: wie ging die Geschichte eigentlich aus, gab´s noch ein Happy End? |wavey:


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (11. November 2007)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Nach diesem Bericht bin ich von "Zander fängt man mit GuFi" weg und mache mich die nächsten Tage auch mal ans wobbeln.

Was für einen Wobbler würdet Ihr denn für einen Kanal mit 4-4,5m nehmen?
Schwimmend und tief tauchend oder sinkend?

Welchen Wobbler nehmen denn die Spezis für einen Fluss (Leine)?
Flach laufend und schwimmend?

Ich wollte nicht als Wobbleranfänger alle Kobinationen kaufen und dann eine riesen Sammlung haben!
Die wird sich sicher eh nach und nach einstellen


----------



## Ein_Angler (11. November 2007)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*



hoffeichfangwas schrieb:


> Nach diesem Bericht bin ich von "Zander fängt man mit GuFi" weg und mache mich die nächsten Tage auch mal ans wobbeln.
> 
> Was für einen Wobbler würdet Ihr denn für einen Kanal mit 4-4,5m nehmen?
> Schwimmend und tief tauchend oder sinkend?



Das Kommt drauf an wo sie Rauben die könen in der mitte stehen oder direkt vor den Füssen, tief oder an der Oberfläche. Deswegen solltest du alle Tiefen haben.Aber in der Regel sind sie am Grund aufzutreffen.
z.B. Rapala TailDancer, Manns WallyTrac,Thinn Man 
Als Farben gehen gut Barsch, Chartreuse,GelbGrüne Variationen oder weissrot wie ein Sandra muss man aber an die gegebenheiten etwas anpassen bei klarem Wasser eher brauntöne die sehr gut gehen oder schwarze Wobbler.
Wenn du auf tiefe kommen willst sind eh sinkende oder schwebende besser.


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (11. November 2007)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Danke!

Nehmt Ihr bei Zandern auch eine Schleppstange gegen Vertüddelung?
Oder ist die dem Zander zu auffällig?


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (11. November 2007)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*



hoffeichfangwas schrieb:


> Nach diesem Bericht bin ich von "Zander fängt man mit GuFi" weg und mache mich die nächsten Tage auch mal ans wobbeln.
> 
> Was für einen Wobbler würdet Ihr denn für einen Kanal mit 4-4,5m nehmen?
> Schwimmend und tief tauchend oder sinkend?
> ...


 
Salmo Perch 8cm, Rapala Shad Rap und Rapala Original Floating sind gute und nicht allzu teure Zanderwobbler (Fluss + See). Bei denen kann man als Anfänger nichts verkehrt machen.
Schleppstangen würde ich nicht nehmen, eher 1,5m Fluocarbon mit einem Albrightknoten mit dem Geflecht verbunden. Wenn mit Hechten zu rechnen ist, dann Hard Mono.


----------



## zander55 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Der Zam ist auch ein sehr guter Zanderwobbler, konnte damit im Rhein sehr gute Zanderfänge verbuchen. Wenn mit Hechten zu rechnen suf jedem FAll mit Stahl fischen.


----------



## scuzzlebud (12. November 2007)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

Hallo!#h
Also ich hab die meisten Zander 
auf Salmo  Bullhead in 8cm gefangen.
Gruss . . .


----------



## carphunter85 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Die besten Wobbler für Zander*

ZAM!!!!
Aber ein bisschen mit der Führung experimentieren... 
Habe zum Zanderangeln immer das kleinste Modell genommen (glaube um die 10cm...). Farbe ist meiner Meinung nach "Barsch" die beste. Andere Farben gehen aber sicherlich auch, habe wenig experimentiert. Ach so, ganz wichtig, schwebend muss er sein!!!


----------

